# Babyfische in Vase



## Felix00027 (25. Aug. 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen meiner Mutter eine __ Muschelblume aus meinem Teich in einer Vase geschenkt. Jetzt habe ich darin kleine Fischbabys entdeckt. Diese 5 kleinen Goldfischbabys möchte ich gerne erstmal in einen Aquarium aufziehen. Ich denke, dass die Babys ungefähr 1 Woche alt sind. 

Soll ich sie erstmal in der Vase lassen?. Sauerstoff und Nahrung sollten ja erstmal von der Muschelblume reichen oder?
Ab wann sollte ich sie in ein Aquarium umsiedeln.

In der Vase ist ca 1l Wasser drin


----------



## karsten. (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Babyfische in Vase*

Hallo

wenn  die Fische noch leben und Du Interesse dran hast ,dass es so bleibt solltest Du Dir 
wenigstens ein Aquarium mit Filter anschaffen oder die Fische zu jemanden mit Aquarium geben


für Variante A erstmal nur das original "Vasenwasser" ins leere Becken geben 
Fischaufzucht braucht keine Amano-Becken 
ein leeres Becken tut es auch 
mit temperiertem abgestandenem Leitungswasser oder Teichwasser vorsichtigst auffüllen 
Umsetzen in Frischwasser wäre schon tödlich. 


Variante B
in der Vase überstehen sie das WE nicht !

link


----------



## Lucy2412 (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Babyfische in Vase*

Warum setzt du sie nicht einfach wieder in deinen Teich zurück?

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Felix00027 (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Babyfische in Vase*

Danke für die Antworten,
denke ich versuchs jetzt gleich mit Variante A. 
Ich möchte die Fische sicher aufziehen, um sie dann im Teich wenn sie groß genug sind auszusetzen.


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Babyfische in Vase*

Mach jeden Tag 30% temperiertes Wasser dazu, 1 Liter im AQ ist nicht viel.
Damit sie was zum futtern haben, kannst du erst mal noch Pflanzen aus dem Teich holen.


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Babyfische in Vase*

Hallo Felix  will ja nicht Meckern aber deine Goldies sollten besser in den 16000 Liter Teich zurück da ist Lebensraum den ein Aquarium nicht hat :beten( Zum wohl der Fischlein ):beten


----------



## Felix00027 (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Babyfische in Vase*

Nach langen Überlegen, hab ich mich entschieden die Kleinen in den Teich zu setzen.
Ich hoffe ich werde bald welche wiedersehen, wenn sie größer sind.


----------



## lissbeth66 (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Babyfische in Vase*

Super Entscheidung. Setz sie in eine gut bepflanzte Ecke - dann kommen bestimmt welche durch


----------



## Frankia (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Babyfische in Vase*

.....völlig richtige Entscheidung.......

den dort finden sie ja auch Futter...............


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Babyfische in Vase*



Felix00027 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Fische sicher aufziehen, um sie dann im Teich wenn sie groß genug sind auszusetzen.


Für einen Aquarienneuling ist es um ein Vielfaches sicherer,
die Fische im Teich aufwachsen zu lasser;
in der Vase bzw. dem Aquarium werden die kaum überleben.


----------

